# Dodgy Haircut



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

... washed his hair... now he can't do a thing with it (Polar's first grooming.. before and after).

Before









After


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

ahh bless hes gorg....


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

he's amazing!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks smashing. I didnt realise you had a new fur bubba.


----------



## murphy21 (Dec 26, 2010)

He is beautiful! What is he? Mine is a old English x german shepherd and looks identical but black/grey and White


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

murphy21 said:


> He is beautiful! What is he? Mine is a old English x german shepherd and looks identical but black/grey and White


Thank you.... He's a Golden Retriever (mum) x Standard Poodle (dad)


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol: Blss him, he reminds me of a Bichon with all the fluffyness. How many doodles is that up to now?


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> :lol: Blss him, he reminds me of a Bichon with all the fluffyness. How many doodles is that up to now?


Just the four....

... plus the two collies....

... plus a Toy Poodle...................... and a rubbish lawn !


----------

